# Getting ready



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm embarking on a new DIY speaker based on the Quasi.Mo.D.O. http://hjem.get2net.dk/sejrhede/diy21.htm using the Pioneer B20FU20-51FW 8" Full Range Driver http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=290-045 instead of the Monacor SP200x, the Motorola KSN-1005 piezo http://piezosource.com/general/datasheets/Piezo_1001_1005A.pdf and an 8 Ohm L-Pad. I'll use an 8 Ohm resistor and L-Pad on the piezo with a simple capacitor filter at 15,000 Hz and will build the box and vent for an FS of 33Hz.

My question after all of that is, looking at the plans what assortment of clamps would I need to glue that box together? Thanks.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

You have the dimensions of the box - buy clamps accordingly.

Now you know that you can't just sub drivers and/or tweeters and expect it to work. I assume the creator of the original design picked a x-over for the tweeter that corresponded with the roll-off of the woofer. By changing both parts your design may not cross properly. Also the tuning of the box will change by using a different woofer.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank You for your response. It is not a standard tweeter-woofer configuration. The 8" driver is full range with a stated frequency response of 36Hz-17,000Hz. The piezo will be "crossed over" at 15,000Hz (1.33 uF) only to enhance high frequencies above that. I can also experiment with different capacitors up and down from there. I have recalculated a similar box and vent based on the replacement 8" driver parameters for an FS of 33Hz. The box is larger, with different port dimensions. What kind of clamps are appropriate or are in your arsenal for making speaker boxes?

http://www.d-s-t.com.au/data/Misc/CTS/QuasiMoDo.htm

Are you aware of the fun of full range drivers enhanced with a piezo? http://fullrangedriver.com/forum/ http://www.zillaspeak.com/


----------

